# Can you hear them chewing?



## fgradowski (Nov 27, 2012)

Every time I feed Algernon I can hear him chewing! It's too funny! I don't hear Vardaman chewing though. Are some of your fish loud eaters?


----------



## FishFriend9292 (Oct 14, 2012)

LOL YES!!! I told my mom and she thought I was crazy! I left for the weekend and left her in charge of feeding him and as soon as I got back she said, you really can hear him!


----------



## fgradowski (Nov 27, 2012)

FishFriend9292 said:


> LOL YES!!! I told my mom and she thought I was crazy! I left for the weekend and left her in charge of feeding him and as soon as I got back she said, you really can hear him!


Haha. It's super cute. (=


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

yep! especially when i feed mine the uber crunchy pellets!


----------



## stagmanv835 (Oct 5, 2012)

Saphire is a noisey eater

Sol you can hardly hear 

interesting though as saphire is super aggressive , sol is so laid back its hard to think he is a betta somtimes


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

Hmm...I wouldn't call it chewing. It's more like I can hear Smokey make smacking noises when he grabs the floating pellets. Once Smokey is under the water I still see his mouth moving, but I don't hear any more sounds. Midnight's like a ninja eater. I never hear a thing from him. XD


----------



## gill2 (Sep 17, 2012)

Yes I can hear mine chewing. Crunch crunch crunch!


----------



## fgradowski (Nov 27, 2012)

It's really funny. Algernon is my laid back betta. He's not very aggressive, but he attacks the pellets! Vardaman is aggressive and he eats them like a delicate lady!


----------



## majesticstorm (Dec 8, 2012)

Yup, I can hear Rain munching on his NLS. He's so vicious with his food...


----------



## fgradowski (Nov 27, 2012)

I actually heard Vardaman chewing last night too! Such a strange thing.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

Champagne was a chomper. Noisy, and handsome.


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

Cinder chops on his food really loudly and Prize does too. Prize also jumps out of the water to get the food stuck to my finger, lol! She's nuts.


----------

